#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  【狗】柯基犬喜歡在垃圾桶「立著睡」　脖子懸空吊掛照樣睡翻！

## 斯冰菊

*林育綾*2011年5月24日 09:52






*小柯基犬喜歡到垃圾桶「立著睡」。(圖／Youtube)*


NOWnews我的狗新聞台 

美國一名網友近來分享，家裡的小柯基犬「Turbo」有個怪癖，特別喜歡跑到垃圾桶裡「站著睡」，兩隻前腳掛在外頭，脖子也懸空，卻依然睡得香甜無比，完全不省人事！ 

這隻柯基犬「Turbo」還十分年幼，主人表示，牠很喜歡在奇奇怪怪的地方睡覺，特別愛挑上垃圾桶，然後把上半身「褂」在外頭，影片裡是牠最喜歡的其中一個垃圾桶。「我們常常發現，牠真的是完完全全睡翻了！」 

畫面中的Turbo 把自己「立」在桶子裡，兩條前腿伸出來，脖子也懸空掛在桶子外。即使頭都歪一邊了，Turbo 還是照樣能睡到翻白眼。這副可愛模樣被PO上網後，很快吸引大批網友點閱，驚呼牠真的可愛過頭！ 

*影／柯基犬Turbo 在垃圾桶睡翻！*（影片如稍有延滯，造成不便請見諒） 
[IMG]http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzMDYyMDM2ODQ3MTgmcHQ9MTMwNjIwMzY5MTQ4NCZwPTEwNjM2NjImZD*mZz*yJm89MjhjM2QxM2NiOThlNDhiYTk2/MjgzMGVkZmM5NDczMTYmb2Y9MA==.gif[/IMG]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJKIkV5bE2c

*▼主人最近把垃圾桶藏起來了，隨後Turbo 就露出這副哀怨的表情：* 


 
*Turbo：「我就是喜歡這個地方嘛！」*


【新聞來源】：http://www.nownews.com/2011/05/24/91-2712168.htm

----------


## wingwolf

好厲害的睡姿！
果然人有怪人怪癖，狗也有怪狗怪癖啊WWWWWW

最後一幅簡直是萌翻了⊙ω⊙

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

被萌殺了～～～～！
可以抱牠回家嗎～～～

話說這個睡相　頭一直傾側讓我想起在巴士上熟睡的人
睡在別人肩上也還沒察覺的睡死WWWW


PS: 不知道為甚麼看不到圖

----------


## 曉天狼

小柯基真的是超可愛的
這隻的怪癖還真是特殊不過如果長大了那個垃圾桶會壞掉吧
想當初我家那隻小時候上廁所因為小柯基腳太短沒辦法抬腳就蹲著真的超可愛的

----------

